# مهندس انتاج بشركة بترول



## mohamed2020 (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم :
أخيكم مهندس كيمياء خريج 2006 وسوف أعمل باذن الله فى شركة بترول - مهندس انتاج بمحطة الغاز الطبيعى أرجو مساعدتى فى معرفة مهام هذه الوظيفة والمواد الدراسية المفترض الالمام بها جيدا ولو ممكن أى شيى عن كورس الرسم المختص بالبترول افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (24 مارس 2008)

إن وحدات المحطة هي بشكل أساسي:
1-وحدة الدخل للابار
2-وحدة الفواصل
3-وحدة التحلية في حال وجود غاز حامضي
4-وحدة التجفيف
5-وحدة القياس للمنتجات
6-الخزانات
7-الوحدات الملحقة


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (24 مارس 2008)

يمكن البحث عن المعلومات التفصيلية بالعديد من المواقع ومنها:
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-natural-gas.htm


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (24 مارس 2008)

وممكن ان اقدم لك المرفق التالي:


----------



## ابولاحباس (24 مارس 2008)

أخيكم مهندس مدني خريج 2005 والمشكلة التي تواجهني اني لم ادخل في المجال العملي ارجوكم انصحوني ماهي الدورات التي يجب تعلمها قبل الشروع في العمل الميداني - افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (24 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------

